#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  > The Family Room >  >  Thailand - Child safety - batteries which look like lollies

## David48atTD

The dangers of button batteries 


Small lithium button batteries are causing up to 20 children to be  hospitalised in Australia each week. 

I'm sure it's a danger here in Thailand also.


Link and video here

----------


## aging one

hmmm....  :Smile:  Prolific thread starter or unknown noob who knows too much but pointed out a less than reliable news source? :Smile:

----------


## David48atTD

> hmmm....  Prolific thread starter or unknown noob who knows too much but pointed out a less than reliable news source?


??

*AO* ... what on Earth are you on about?

This thread is almost 2 years old ... you are the first reply.

You know me ... well, I thought.

The News source is the Australian Government's news service.

I'll assume you're taking the piss   :Smile: 

AO ...

----------


## Latindancer

The way they get used everywhere here, these batteries are a serious risk to all Thai children. My guess is that many have already died as a result of eating them but were never diagnosed....."just died".

Recently my wife returned to visit family and I told her to warn them...there are young children there and the parents really don't have a clue about how dangerous these batteries are.

----------

